# Backup advice



## Crooksey (Aug 4, 2010)

I have a new freeBSD VPS and they have kindly given me a backup server. The access I have is for FTP/SFTP/SSH.

It is more than big enough to backup my server 10x over, so I was wondering what the best way to create a full backup of my server is, so I can restore it in the event of a system failure.


----------



## SirDice (Aug 4, 2010)

Just backup your data and perhaps a few configuration files. Doing a full system backup is usually not best way. Restoring from backup could take a lot longer then just re-installing (I can do that in about 10 min.). 

It's your data that's important, not the system.


----------



## Crooksey (Aug 4, 2010)

Well the web site I am using is built around a version of an exisitng web shop. I could save all my configuration files, but by the time the server wipe comes the shop I am using may no longer be under development. So if I create a full system image, I don't have to worry about this problem.


----------



## Beastie (Aug 4, 2010)

You could backup your system configuration and application setups (e.g. create a package from the installed port).


----------



## SirDice (Aug 4, 2010)

Back up the website too.


----------



## Galactic_Dominator (Aug 19, 2010)

Don't just simply backup the data/config unless you have time to resolve any issues that arise from a complete reinstall.  Those situations can sometimes be quite painful from like if you're using a php web app such horde and php has been updated significantly since you installed.  If you want to see what I mean, try to install horde from a clean install right now.

Use dump/restore.

http://www.freebsd.org/doc/en/books/handbook/backup-basics.html


----------

